# How much should I expect labor for installing new motor mounts to cost, assuming I provide parts and hardware?



## wea8675309 (Feb 5, 2019)

I drive a 2013 B7 Passat SE 2.5L, and I bought the following parts:

- Engine / Transmission Mounts: https://www.ecstuning.com/b-034moto...ine-transmission-mount-pair/034-509-5017-sd~/
- Engine Mount Hardware: https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine-volkswagen-audi-parts/engine-mount-hardware-kit/n10552402kt/​- Transmission Mount Hardware: https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine...transmission-mount-hardware-kit/n105524041kt/​- Dogbone Mount (Hardware Included): https://www.ecstuning.com/b-ecs-parts/ecs-performance-pendulum-mount/003245ecs03~a/
- Subframe Bushings: https://www.ecstuning.com/b-034motorsport-parts/subframe-bushing-pair/034-509-1009~034/

Assuming these parts are correct and a mechanic agrees to install them, what should I expect to pay for labor? (Also posting this in the Passat forums, but figured more mechanics might see this here. Mounts are for the 2.5L)


----------



## wea8675309 (Feb 5, 2019)

Here's a reply I made on my other thread:



> abqhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Since you are supplying parts, expect to pay a bit more for labor.
> ...


https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...-parts-and-hardware&p=114182007#post114182007


----------



## JaxPlanet (Sep 17, 2018)

wea8675309 said:


> Here's a reply I made on my other thread:
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...-parts-and-hardware&p=114182007#post114182007


Personally, after checking out some videos, I would be inclined to DiY some, if not all, of this work. Even if you need to buy some tools, it would probably still be less than paying for labor and you get to keep the tools. If you are against DiY, perhaps some of the DiY videos would help you estimate the time. Just search your car model and the part you want to replace on YouTube.com


----------



## wea8675309 (Feb 5, 2019)

JaxPlanet said:


> Personally, after checking out some videos, I would be inclined to DiY some, if not all, of this work. Even if you need to buy some tools, it would probably still be less than paying for labor and you get to keep the tools. If you are against DiY, perhaps some of the DiY videos would help you estimate the time. Just search your car model and the part you want to replace on YouTube.com


You know, I've definitely considered it. I would need to buy a torque wrench, an engine support bracket, and I would need to rent a ball-press and actually remove the subframe to get to the subframe mount and remove it. Between my new baby girl, our garage not having enough room to even pull a car in, and having to drop the subframe, I'm just not sure it's the right time for me to be DIYing it. I 100% could, maybe should, but don't think I will. I think someone who knew what they were doing could knock this out in 3 or 4 hours, though, if that.


----------



## JaxPlanet (Sep 17, 2018)

wea8675309 said:


> You know, I've definitely considered it. I would need to buy a torque wrench, an engine support bracket, and I would need to rent a ball-press and actually remove the subframe to get to the subframe mount and remove it. Between my new baby girl, our garage not having enough room to even pull a car in, and having to drop the subframe, I'm just not sure it's the right time for me to be DIYing it. I 100% could, maybe should, but don't think I will. I think someone who knew what they were doing could knock this out in 3 or 4 hours, though, if that.


All valid arguments. Congrats on the girl! Given the parts list, I am sure that any shop could give a quote. Just make absolutely sure whoever does it has done it before because your cargo is precious


----------



## jethead102 (Oct 4, 2014)

Alldata shows 1.2 hours for trans mount, 1.2 for dogbone, 5.2 for right engine mount, and it doesn't say for the dogbone bushings in the subframe. As someone who recently did all three (except for the subframe bushings), it takes about 10 minutes for the dogbone, 30 for trans, and 60 for right engine mount, and that includes beer breaks between.

The dogbone bushings can be a bear, darned near impossible diy and pricey at a shop if they don't have the $400 tool. Might want to reconsider an insert, I have no complaints with mine.


----------



## wea8675309 (Feb 5, 2019)

THANK YOU hahaha. That's literally all I needed to know. If this was reddit I would give you gold lol. That's good to know about the subframe bushing. I plan on going over the whole job with whoever ends up doing it, and if they think the installation will cost more than ordering and installing an insert, I might just go that route. I've been kind of nervous about the potential for the subframe bushings to cause crazy NVH. Some people said the NVH was fine, but some people left some pretty concerning reviews. I couldn't tell if they got such bad results because they didn't replace the other mounts and now they could feel it through the subframe, or if it was because they DID replace all of the mounts with solid aftermarket mounts and now all of the engine vibration was going straight to the subframe. I already have the part, so if I can afford it I'm going to get it installed just out of sheer curiosity.


----------



## jethead102 (Oct 4, 2014)

Regarding the insert, I was backed into doing it as my subframe bushings were torn/separated. I didn't want to replace the bushings given other's experience doing them, and the alternative was to replace the whole subframe, not exactly cheap for a new one with new bushings. Took a few miles to settle in, there's definitely more vibration in the cabin at low (<1200) rpm and at idle, but the whole driving dynamic changed; engine felt much more secure and responsive. The worst of the vibrations were cured with a new trans mount, the engine mount didn't do too much. That's my experience with a manual, apparently automatics get more vibrations in the cabin.


----------

